# Sonnenbarsche



## hering (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
In vielen Gewässern gibt es ja ein Sonnenbarschproblem und man sollte diese hübschen Tiere entnehmen. Aber was macht ihr mit denen? Schmeißt ihr die ins Gebüsch oder kennt jemand ein Rezept für Sonnenbarsch?
MfG,
    Karsten


----------



## ex-elbangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Hab zwar kein Rezept für Sonnenbarsche, aber kannst du mir sagen wlche Seen das sind wo es die probleme gibt.?


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

hallo

ja, und wenn es Probleme gibt, welche sind das ? würde mich mal intresieren, habe bis jetzt immer gedacht das diese kleinen in Pärchen umherziehenden Barsche ein indiez für gute Wasser quali sind!!!????|kopfkrat 
schönen gruß


----------



## ruhrangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

also ich hab an der 6 seen platte in duisburg schon mehrere gefangen, ob das da ein problem ist kann ich nicht sagen !!!!!!

LG aus dem pott


----------



## Alleskönner (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Von problemen hab ich auch noch nie gehört,aber was du machen kannst ist die in ein Aquarium stecken,sehen echt gut aus!
Hab aber selber bis jetzt nur ein einziges Gewässer gefunden wo es Sonnenbarsche gibt.


----------



## ruhrangler (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

sonnenbarsche sind laichräuber vom feinsten und gehören doch nicht wirklich in unsere gewässer oder täusch ich mich ??!!


----------



## hering (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Ja, genau das ist es: Sie vermehren sich bei uns (Raum Karlsruhe) recht stark, sind Laichräuber und gehören als ursprünglich aus Amerika stammende Art einfach nicht in unsere Gewässer.


----------



## Siff-Cop (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



			
				hering schrieb:
			
		

> sind Laichräuber.


 
ok danke für die Info


----------



## uer (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

#h 



			
				ruhrangler schrieb:
			
		

> sonnenbarsche sind laichräuber vom feinsten und gehören doch nicht wirklich in unsere gewässer oder täusch ich mich ??!!


 
das sind Aale und noch einige andere Arten auch  



			
				hering schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, genau das ist es................sind Laichräuber und gehören als ursprünglich aus Amerika stammende Art einfach nicht in unsere Gewässer.


 
also gehören Aale (auch ammis), Graskarpfen (russen), Marmorkarpfen(chinesen) einige Forellenarten usw. auch nicht hier her|kopfkrat 

wenn das so ist, bleiben uns ja nur noch Rotaugen, Brassen, Hecht zum angeln #q


#6 


:s


----------



## hering (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Also Aale wandern ganz natürlich aus der Sargassosee mit dem Golfstrom zu uns. Graskarpfen gehören eigentlich wirklich nicht hierher und wurden eingesetzt um irgendwelche Algen(?) zu Fressen. Aber sie fressen mehr nützliche Wasserpflanzen, die für Sauerstoff sorgen. Bei den Regenbogenforellen ist es ja so dass sie mehr und mehr die Bachforelle verdrängt (ok, die Regenbogenforelle bewohnt auch Gebiete wo die Bachforelle nicht leben könnte).Zum Marmorkarpfen kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## fishingaxel (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

@uer 
also das mit den aalen stimmt so nicht die werden in der Sargossasee geboren und ziehen dann mit dem Golfstrom nach Europa und hier dann ganz alleine die Flüsse rauf also gehören die sehr wohl hier hin.

Im gegensatz zu den Sonnenbarschen denn die wurden von den US Soldaten, die sie als Aquariumsfische hielten, einfach nur in die Flüsse geschüttet als sie abzogen. Das heißt das sie genau wie die Regenbogenforelle Faunaverfälscher sind und eine Gefahr für die Einheimischen Fische darstellen!

MfG


----------



## BigEarn (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



			
				hering schrieb:
			
		

> Also Aale wandern ganz natürlich aus der Sargassosee mit dem Golfstrom zu uns. Graskarpfen gehören eigentlich wirklich nicht hierher und wurden eingesetzt um irgendwelche Algen(?) zu Fressen. Aber sie fressen mehr nützliche Wasserpflanzen, die für Sauerstoff sorgen. Bei den Regenbogenforellen ist es ja so dass sie mehr und mehr die Bachforelle verdrängt (ok, die Regenbogenforelle bewohnt auch Gebiete wo die Bachforelle nicht leben könnte).Zum Marmorkarpfen kann ich leider nichts sagen.


 
So siehts aus #6  Den Aal mit dem Sonnenbarsch gleichzusetzen ist wirklich Quatsch. Sonnenbarschbesatz halte ich in heimischen Gewässern für eine Katastrophe. Habe die Erfahrung mit einem See gemacht, der einen guten Bestand an Fried- und Raubfisch hatte. Anfangs fing man nur vereinzelt Sonnenbarsche, nach geraumer Zeit fast nichts anderes mehr. #d Welcher Hobbyaquarianer uns dies beschert hat weiss natürlich niemand. :r


----------



## dorschhai (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Ich habe auch schon von Gebieten mit Sonnenbarschproblemen gehört, bei uns in Sachsen aber noch nie einen gefangen. Auch anderswo nicht. Wenn die Biester nicht solche extremen Laichräuber wären hätte ich schon welche im Teich. Sehen ja schon ganz hübsch aus.


----------



## hering (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Also bin ich hier der einzige der Sonnenbarsche fängt und verwertet? oder kennt doch jemand ein Rezept?
Danke,
       Karsten


----------



## uer (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

#h 

erst richtig lesen



> Zitat von *hering*Ja, genau das ist es................sind Laichräuber und gehören als ursprünglich aus Amerika stammende Art einfach nicht in unsere Gewässer.
> 
> 
> also gehören Aale (auch ammis), Graskarpfen (russen), Marmorkarpfen(chinesen) einige Forellenarten usw. auch nicht hier her|kopfkrat


 
und dann mit dem stock haun :c  

dat mit den aalen bezog sich eigentlich auf den leichräuber u. die anderen fischarten auf den zweiten teil der feststellung  

ich finds ne bereicherung u. es wäre schade wenn man alles ausrotet, was hier nicht schon vor tausenden von jahren gelebt hat u. im übrigen die natur wirds schon richten früher oder später 

*aber auf jedenfall zum schluß der MENSCH* 

|wavey:  - :s


----------



## MeRiDiAn (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



			
				hering schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was macht ihr mit denen? Schmeißt ihr die ins Gebüsch oder kennt jemand ein Rezept für Sonnenbarsch?



Hy .. finde die Wortwahl sehr schlecht ! Würde ich auch ansonsten nicht unbedingt so misslungen ausdrücken ... führt zwangsläufig zu Stress !
Nur mal so am Rande .. sicherlich kann man diese Verwerten, auch wenn nicht wirklich viel dran ist. Da ja von einer "Plage" gesprochen wird, müsste es ja auch möglich sein, eine größere Menge von diesen bei Euch zu fangen .. & dann letztlich entweder daraus ein feines Füschsüppchen zu kochen oder die kleinen Räuber eben einfach zu braten.
Haben vor langer Zeit in den USA sehr viele Miniräuber gefangen & diese abends einfach ausgenommen in der Pfanne am Feuer gebraten .. bissl Salz & Pfeffer drauf, mehr brauchts nicht  um glücklich & satt zu sein!

meridian


----------



## Ghanja (31. Mai 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



			
				MeRiDiAn schrieb:
			
		

> Haben vor langer Zeit in den USA sehr viele Miniräuber gefangen & diese abends einfach ausgenommen in der Pfanne am Feuer gebraten .. bissl Salz & Pfeffer drauf, mehr brauchts nicht  um glücklich & satt zu sein!


Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Mit dieser Art fängt eigentlich jedes Kind in den USA zum angeln an. Bluegill, Sunfish etc. sind einfach zu fangen, da sie ja meistens im Bereich von Stegen usw. zuhause sind. Die größeren Exemplare sind dann desöfteren in tieferen Bereichen der jeweiligen Gewässer zu finden. Wir haben sie (nicht lachen) filetiert und dann in die Pfanne gehaun. Daher werden Barsch und Co. auch "Panfish" genannt.


----------



## bine (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Bei uns sind diese Biester auch eine richtige Plage. Sie müssen den Gewässern entnommen werden und jeder Fischereiaufseher sagt einem "hau sie ins Gebüsch". Ob dieser Ausspruch jetzt zu einer Diskussion führt oder nicht ist mir egal, abe genau diese Worte mußte ich mir am Wochenende wieder anhören. 
Jetzt wo ich weiß, daß man sie auch essen kann, werde ich es beim nächsten mal natürlich testen!!!  :m 
Und eine Bitte an alle, die ihr Aquarium leeren: schmeißt die Fische nicht in unsere einheimischen Seen!!!! Bringt sie lieber in die Zoohandlung zurück oder sonstwo hin, aber laßt unsere Seen, so wie sie sind!!!  #6  #6


----------



## heinzrch (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Also ich hab seit letzten August einige kapitale Exemplare in der Regentonne (Importtiere vom Stricklerweiher / Frankenthal) und möchte sie nicht mehr missen. Sie sind handzahm und werden regelmäßig von Hand gefüttert bzw. gestreichelt....
Wunderschöne, intelligente Fische....
Wer Buntbarsche im Aquarium hältl, wird mich verstehen.....


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> Wer Buntbarsche im Aquarium hältl, wird mich verstehen.....



 #h <- versteht Dich voll & ganz 





Nur haben sie damals wirklich lecker geschmeckt ... die "wilden Exemplare" !
Würde mich NIE an Deiner Tonne vergreifen !!! 

mfg
meridian


----------



## uer (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

#h 

so unterschiedlich 


			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds ne bereicherung u. es wäre schade wenn man alles ausrotet,


 


			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns sind diese Biester auch eine richtige Plage. Sie müssen den Gewässern entnommen werden und jeder Fischereiaufseher sagt einem "hau sie ins Gebüsch".


 
können meinungen sein,

@ meridian

sieht geil aus dein becken mit den 4 diskusfischen (+ zwei panzerw) und ich versteh auch was davon #6 


:s


----------



## Michael J. (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Tach! #h 

Also,wenn ich Sonnenbarsche an der Erft fang,dann verkauf ich die an meinen Zoofachhändler |supergri !Und dat sind ca.20 pro JAhr...20 á 3 Euro=60 € für neue Angelsachen...  :q 
Der Händler hat was von,das Gewässer und ich!

Ein Freund von angelt immer an einem See bei uns in der Nähe(is mit der Erft verbunden) und der fängt jedes Jahr mehrere hundert davon.is ein total "überseuchtes" Sonnenbarschgewässer #d .

Bis dann......


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



			
				uer schrieb:
			
		

> @ meridian
> 
> sieht geil aus dein becken mit den 4 diskusfischen (+ zwei panzerw) und ich versteh auch was davon #6
> :s



Hy Uer .. sind 7 drinnen, nur sieht man die anderen nicht so genau .. aber teilweise sind sie rechts noch zu erkennen 
Jop Sterba's Panzis ... sorgen regelmässig für Nachwuchs .. nur sind die Diskusse schneller als ich. Da funktioniert die Dezimierung tadellos, was ja anscheinend in manchen Gewässern in Bezug auf die Sonnenbarsche nicht so reibungslos klappt, bzw. verkehrt herum ...  #t 

mfg
meridian


----------



## fishingaxel (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



> Und eine Bitte an alle, die ihr Aquarium leeren: schmeißt die Fische nicht in unsere einheimischen Seen!!!! Bringt sie lieber in die Zoohandlung zurück oder sonstwo hin, aber laßt unsere Seen, so wie sie sind!!! #6 #6




Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen#6 #6 #6 #6 #6


----------



## Case (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Ist wirklich nicht viel dran an den Viechern, aber um sie in die Tonne zu schmeißen sind sie zu schade und im Gewässer haben Sie nichts zu suchen. 
Pfeffern, Salzen, in Mehl wenden und in Butter braten. Ganz einfach. Das Fleisch schmeckt recht gut, nur brauchst für eine Person halt 'ne Pfanne voll Sonnenbarsche und hast gut Arbeit beim Auseinandernehmen der Barsche während des Essens. 

Case


----------



## Joka (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Ist doch nix anderes wie unsere einheimischen Flussbarsche....genauso zubereiten und gut.
Sollen sogar fast gleich schmecken....also fürs Gebüsch viel zu schade.


----------



## JanS (7. Juni 2005)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

also gehören Aale (auch ammis), <-- AMMIS  also bezog sich das doch auf die herkunfen ?

ist auch wurscht. ich finde sonnenbarsche haben hier einfach nix zu suchen. Von mir aus könnten wir auf die regenbogner wieder --> zurückschicken wir haben doch so viele schöne einheimische fische ...  ich finde auch das auf die "schönen" sonnenbarsche kein fangverzicht geschehen sollte. aber nen rezept habe ich nicht ... bei uns gibt es die genannte art nicht ... genauso wenig wie die Regenbogner und und und  bei uns gibbet gar keinen fisch oder ?  naja ich fang sowenig ... da kommt es mir scho vor wie gar kein fisch ist auch egal *schwafel* 

bye


----------



## boot (7. September 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Ich würde Sonnenbarsche nicht in die Pfanne. evtl als köfis für Zander und co


----------



## buk (8. September 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Als Zanderköder sind sie gut.

In unserem Vereinsgewässer ist es keine Plage, zum Fangen reicht aber ein verlängertes Vorfach (1.50-2.00m) am Finger um sie mit Wurm/Made auf Sicht zu fangen.

Bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal 2-3 "Probe-Grillen", wenn sie wirklich so gut schmecken.

gruss


----------



## boot (9. September 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



buk schrieb:


> Als Zanderköder sind sie gut.
> 
> In unserem Vereinsgewässer ist es keine Plage, zum Fangen reicht aber ein verlängertes Vorfach (1.50-2.00m) am Finger um sie mit Wurm/Made auf Sicht zu fangen.
> 
> ...


Hi hast du  schon mit Sonnenbarsch auf Zander geangelt?und wie war es damit. lg#h


----------



## woernser1965 (9. September 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

Vor Jahren haben wir mal ab und zu Sonnenbarsche als Notköder benutzt. UND ?:
Nie was drauf gefangen #d

Zander nehmen am liebsten schlanke Fische. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie auf Sonnenbarsche scharf sind |kopfkrat


----------



## boot (9. September 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



woernser1965 schrieb:


> Vor Jahren haben wir mal ab und zu Sonnenbarsche als Notköder benutzt. UND ?:
> Nie was drauf gefangen #d
> 
> Zander nehmen am liebsten schlanke Fische. Kann mir nicht vorstellen das sie auf Sonnenbarsche scharf sind |kopfkrat


Warum nicht ich habe Zander schon mit güstern gefangen die sind auch nicht schlank. lg


----------



## woernser1965 (10. September 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



boot schrieb:


> Warum nicht ich habe Zander schon mit güstern gefangen die sind auch nicht schlank. lg



Ich auch 
Aber besonders scharf sind sie darauf trotzdem nicht 
In der Not frisst der Teufel fliegen 
Probiers doch einfach mal. Leg eine mit Sonnenbarsch aus, und eine mit z.B. Ukelei 
Mal sehen wo es besser drauf beisst.|kopfkrat


----------



## boot (10. September 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*



woernser1965 schrieb:


> Ich auch
> Aber besonders scharf sind sie darauf trotzdem nicht
> In der Not frisst der Teufel fliegen
> Probiers doch einfach mal. Leg eine mit Sonnenbarsch aus, und eine mit z.B. Ukelei
> Mal sehen wo es besser drauf beisst.|kopfkrat


Ja das mache ich, mal schauen worauf der Zander bock hat. lg#h


----------



## maesox (10. September 2007)

*AW: Sonnenbarsche*

In unseren Sonnenbarsch verseuchten Baggerseen steht dieser als Erfolglosester Köder an letzter Stelle.

Man bekommt die eine oder andere Attacke aber das wars dann auch!! Nach vielen,vielen Versuchen mit Sonnenbarsch als Köder für Zander u Hecht muß ich sagen,daß sie nicht mal dafür taugen!!

Das einzige was diese Spezies können ist hübsch aussehen,Laich räubern und sich in Massen vermehren!!!


----------

